# Amended Return



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

After filing my return I realized the pay on the 1099 was before Uber's cut. Any advice on how to 1) file the amended return and 2) how to determine exactly how much Uber took out?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

mikes424 said:


> After filing my return I realized the pay on the 1099 was before Uber's cut. Any advice on how to 1) file the amended return and 2) how to determine exactly how much Uber took out?


I'm not a tax professional, but a start would be subtracting the total deposits made into your bank account. I don't drive for Uber, but my understanding is that they post a summary showing the fees you deduct in order to come up with your gross income.
Whichever tax program you used should have instructions for filing an amended return. Good luck.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

mikes424 said:


> After filing my return I realized the pay on the 1099 was before Uber's cut. Any advice on how to 1) file the amended return and 2) how to determine exactly how much Uber took out?


Are you doing the amending yourself? What software are you using?


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> Are you doing the amending yourself? What software are you using?


Thinking about doing it myself.
I used OLT. (On Line Taxes)


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

mikes424 said:


> Thinking about doing it myself.
> I used OLT. (On Line Taxes)


Looks like OLT supports 1040x's and it's free if you filed the 1040 with OLT. https://www.olt.com/main/home/amended.asp


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I paid for the upgrade (free help). I plan ro contact them.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> After filing my return I realized the pay on the 1099 was before Uber's cut. Any advice on how to 1) file the amended return and 2) how to determine exactly how much Uber took out?


How much tax would you save my amending it?


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Don't know exactly but figure $100-200


----------

